# Ow!



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2019)

Just knocked my hand into a very sharp edge of the forum.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 15, 2019)

But the EoF does not exist anymore it died the day Noctosphere was escorted out the building by security.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 15, 2019)

I guess you'll have to use your _alternate_ hand.


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 15, 2019)

*OOF*


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 15, 2019)

Me*ow :3*


----------

